# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες MPEG4 >  >  πατατράκ με το ψηφιακό

## finos

γυρίζω από ένα kambing στο σπίτι μου ανοίγω τηλεόραση (αναλογική 1999) χιονακια :Confused1:    μετά όμως  θυμήθηκα ότι έγινε διακοπή του αναλογικού σήματος και πρέπει να πάρω δεκτή ... :Biggrin: 
έχω 3 στο νου
http://www.multirama.gr/prod/eikona-...prod2370032pp/ 

http://www.multirama.gr/prod/eikona-...utm_content=p2

http://www.mediamarkt.gr/mcs/product...ori=skroutz.gr

ποιος είναι καλύτερος 
θα παρω και αυτό το τηλεχηριστιριο 
http://www.smart-tech.gr/TELE-USB-30...ol-4-in-1.html

----------


## .::Nikos::.

Εγώ προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα κάτι τέτοιο:
http://www.e-shop.gr/crystal-audio-p...r-p-PER.807192
Μάλιστα έχω δουλέψει λίγο τον Prime HD και μου φάνηκε πολύ καλός, απλά όπως λένε και σε άλλο φόρουμ το τηλεκοντρολ ήθελε ευθεία με τον δέκτη για να πιάνει. ενώ στον Premium HD πιάνει καλύτερα.

Δε διαβασα καλά σχόλια για τον Crypto που δίνεις, ενώ ο τελευταίος που έβαλες είναι SD μόνο (τώρα θα μου πεις τι να το κάνεις το HD στην τηλεόραση που τον θες) αλλά λόγω της μικρής διαφοράς στις τιμές καλό θα ήταν να πας σε HD για να έχεις περισσότερες δυνατότητες με το media player και σε περίπτωση (λέεεεμε τώρα) που γίνει κάνα κανάλι HD εκτός του ΝΕΡΙΤ HD να μπορείς να το βλέπεις.

----------


## SeAfasia

τον osio τον έβαλα σε μια γνωστή μου με μια "μπομπέ" TV με εξωτερική κεραία,τον προτείνω...
 ο  crypto redi έχει jack ήχου που ο osio δεν έχει αλλά,και οι δύο έχουν θέμα θορύβου ο οποίος περνάει στην TV όταν ανοίγει το Menu τους,πιστεύω οτι είναι το scart.Αν μπορείτε δοκιμάστε τους με το HDMI γιατί εγώ δε βρήκα χρόνο..
 Η αποψή μου σε αυτού του είδους τα "μηχανάκια" είναι οτι όλα είναι φασόν κίνα....HD να είναι και κάτω από 20 ευρώ το πολύ....

----------


## panosgats

Δοκίμασα 2-3 το καλυτερο το σύστησε ο Νικος πιο πανω το εχω 2 χρονιά δεν εχει κολησει ποτε

----------


## finos

ξέχασα να σας πω ότι έχω εσωτερική καιρεα

----------


## finos

> Εγώ προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα κάτι τέτοιο:
> http://www.e-shop.gr/crystal-audio-p...r-p-PER.807192
> Μάλιστα έχω δουλέψει λίγο τον Prime HD και μου φάνηκε πολύ καλός, απλά όπως λένε και σε άλλο φόρουμ το τηλεκοντρολ ήθελε ευθεία με τον δέκτη για να πιάνει. ενώ στον Premium HD πιάνει καλύτερα.
> 
> Δε διαβασα καλά σχόλια για τον Crypto που δίνεις, ενώ ο τελευταίος που έβαλες είναι SD μόνο (τώρα θα μου πεις τι να το κάνεις το HD στην τηλεόραση που τον θες) αλλά λόγω της μικρής διαφοράς στις τιμές καλό θα ήταν να πας σε HD για να έχεις περισσότερες δυνατότητες με το media player και σε περίπτωση (λέεεεμε τώρα) που γίνει κάνα κανάλι HD εκτός του ΝΕΡΙΤ HD να μπορείς να το βλέπεις.



 με το σκαρτ γιναιτε υποβάθμιση ποιότητας  ?

----------


## finos

μαλών θα πάρω τον 
*Osio OST-7060HD*φαιναιτε  κάλος  

ευχαριστώ για τοις προτάσεις  :Biggrin: 

κάλο καλοκαίρι :Cool:

----------


## .::Nikos::.

> με το σκαρτ γιναιτε υποβάθμιση ποιότητας  ?



Δε νομίζω, αλλά να μην είναι ξεχαρβαλωμένο το βύσμα και κουνιέται κλπ. Κι εγώ εδώ στο σπίτι σε όλες τις TV με σκαρτ τους έχω συνδεδεμένους και δεν έχω πρόβλημα. (στην μία TV που είχα αντάπτορα από σκαρτ σε RCA και στις δύο πλευρές είχα κάτι παράσιτα και λίγο βουητό στην μία, αλλά εβαλα τελικά καλώδιο σκαρτ και έφτιαξε)

----------


## finos

> Δε νομίζω, αλλά να μην είναι ξεχαρβαλωμένο το βύσμα και κουνιέται κλπ. Κι εγώ εδώ στο σπίτι σε όλες τις TV με σκαρτ τους έχω συνδεδεμένους και δεν έχω πρόβλημα. (στην μία TV που είχα αντάπτορα από σκαρτ σε RCA και στις δύο πλευρές είχα κάτι παράσιτα και λίγο βουητό στην μία, αλλά εβαλα τελικά καλώδιο σκαρτ και έφτιαξε)



ενοω  από hd σε sd για το σκαρτ

----------


## .::Nikos::.

χμμ όντως δε πρέπει να μεταφέρεται HD από το scart, αλλά εξάλλου στην τηλεόραση που θες δε νομίζω να σε ενδιαφέρει κιόλας. Το θέμα είναι ο αποκωδικοποιητής να μπορεί να διαχειριστεί την HD εικόνα είτε από τα κανάλια (αν γίνουν ποτέ όλα έτσι) είτε από κάποιο USB στικακι. Το αν θα πάει στην τηλεόραση ως SD δε πρέπει να σε απασχολεί στην τηλεόραση του 1999.
Αν θες να τον συνδέσεις σε κάποια HD τηλεόραση, καλύτερα να του βάλεις HDMI.

----------

finos (05-08-14)

----------

